# 2 Gallon Planted Fluval Spec Pico



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

What sort of plants will you keep? If they're root feeders, regular root tabs will work for you.

The tank is probably too small for a Puffer and maybe too small for Pygmy Cories - but they'd be more likely to be okay in the tank. The only truly suitable livestock is shrimp. Maybe you could add a bunch of Cherry Shrimp and maybe some Otos?

I'm hesitant to recommend anybody keep Dario Dario in a tiny tank. Since they're small and territorial, it's tough for them to make their own space in a tank with that footprint.


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> What sort of plants will you keep? If they're root feeders, regular root tabs will work for you.
> 
> The tank is probably too small for a Puffer and maybe too small for Pygmy Cories - but they'd be more likely to be okay in the tank. The only truly suitable livestock is shrimp. Maybe you could add a bunch of Cherry Shrimp and maybe some Otos?
> 
> I'm hesitant to recommend anybody keep Dario Dario in a tiny tank. Since they're small and territorial, it's tough for them to make their own space in a tank with that footprint.


I was thinking Anubias Barteri Petite at the base of the Driftwood and then Sunset Hygro or another tall plant in the back right corner.

Those are all pretty easy plants, right? I'm mainly wondering about the Sunset Hygro, I've never kept it before. Any other suggestions?

And do you feel the light is adequate?

What tabs do you recommend? 

As far as the Fauna is concerned, I'm surprised that you're concerned. The fish I listed all stay under 1" in length (except the cory which now that I think about it probably isn't good since those guys like groups better).

If I kept a pair of Pufferfish or a pair of Dario Dario wouldn't that be OK?

Also, I'm really only interested in fish that I can breed, so go ahead and burst my bubble if breeding Puffers/Dario Dario in a Pico isn't going to work. It just means I'll be setting up a larger aquarium Lol.

Please grace me with your knowledge :wink:


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Shrimp tank FTW.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The lighting will be sufficient for lower light plants like Anubias nana/nana 'petite', many Crypts, Java Ferns, moss, et al.

Any root tabs will work. Everything from DIY Osmocote Plus caps to the regular root tabs you can buy at any big box store or pet shop.

While fish do remain small, keeping them in a tiny tank with very little horizontal swimming room is not necessarily the best bet for them. Doesn't mean you can't keep them - just means it's not ideal. It's always best, in my opinion, to provide the best housing for your livestock that's possible. If you can't provide an ideal setting, consider another type of livestock like shrimp.

You definitely can't keep a happy pair of Puffers in a small tank with little to no room for territory. 5.5gal minimum or 10gal, ideally. 

If you can set up a larger tank for the fish you want to keep, definitely go that route.


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

Ebi said:


> Shrimp tank FTW.


That may be what this tank becomes. I have some time though. I want to wait for the scape to fill in before adding livestock.

Any other suggestions (of any kind)?



somewhatshocked said:


> The lighting will be sufficient for lower light plants like Anubias nana/nana 'petite', many Crypts, Java Ferns, moss, et al.
> 
> Any root tabs will work. Everything from DIY Osmocote Plus caps to the regular root tabs you can buy at any big box store or pet shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight.

I agree on what you've said about the fish.

I'm pleasantly surprised that you think I can keep all those plants. Do you know of any low light plants that grow tall? I don't know if the Sunset Hygro is really a "low light" plant or not, but I still want to add some height to the tank.

As far as fertilizer goes, what is the "most inexpensive" option?

And how often do I need to fertilize?
----

As far as Dario Dario breeding is concerned, I am still highly motivated.

If anyone has any advice from me please post it here- http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=193899


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

You could keep a single betta.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

All ferts are inexpensive. Depending upon the plants you plan to keep, you'll either get dry ferts (usually $20 or less shipped - enough to last usually a year, maybe 2-3 depending upon how much you dose) or root tabs (range from $1 - $10, typically). 

The frequency and amounts of fertilization are dependent upon your specific tank and the plants as they grow and adjust.


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

SpecGrrl said:


> You could keep a single betta.


I may do that, but I already have a couple of other tanks with Bettas ATM. Gracias Anyways. :smile:



somewhatshocked said:


> All ferts are inexpensive. Depending upon the plants you plan to keep, you'll either get dry ferts (usually $20 or less shipped - enough to last usually a year, maybe 2-3 depending upon how much you dose) or root tabs (range from $1 - $10, typically).
> 
> The frequency and amounts of fertilization are dependent upon your specific tank and the plants as they grow and adjust.


Thanks, I look forward to some Sunset Hygro in my tank.

Besides Dry Ferts though, what are your opinions on API Liquid Plant Food or API Co2 Booster or Flourish Excel?

Is one better then the other, should they be used together?

Thanks- Wizzy :fish:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Excel can work pretty well in tanks where you can't or don't want to supplement with CO2 (if the plants need the CO2 in the first place). Beware: it's toxic in certain concentrations to most invertebrates.

When it comes to liquid ferts? You're paying for water. Why not buy dry ferts and mix your own (there are handy fert calculators all over the place to help you - as well as this forum) with some distilled water? That'll work wonders. 

If you're dead set on buying liquid ferts, consider buying from one of the forum sponsors so you're getting more bang for your buck.



Wizzy said:


> Besides Dry Ferts though, what are your opinions on API Liquid Plant Food or API Co2 Booster or Flourish Excel?
> 
> Is one better then the other, should they be used together?


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Excel can work pretty well in tanks where you can't or don't want to supplement with CO2 (if the plants need the CO2 in the first place). Beware: it's toxic in certain concentrations to most invertebrates.
> 
> When it comes to liquid ferts? You're paying for water. Why not buy dry ferts and mix your own (there are handy fert calculators all over the place to help you - as well as this forum) with some distilled water? That'll work wonders.
> 
> If you're dead set on buying liquid ferts, consider buying from one of the forum sponsors so you're getting more bang for your buck.


Thanks again 

I was doin' some research and discovered Osmocote Plus.

Could I use these two products (empty capsules + actual osmocote plus grains) with success in such a small tank?

http://www.amazon.com/Now-Foods-Veg...id=1350265988&sr=8-2&keywords=veggie+capsules
http://www.amazon.com/Scotts-Compan...279010+Osmocote+Plus+Multi+Purpose+Plant+Food

Advice on how to do this?

Also, the more I look at my current LED, the less faith in it I have.

If I wanted to upgrade, what would be an inexpensive option?

I looked at CFL, but am not sure if I want to spend money to change those every 6 months or so.

What pico LEDs are available for my little FW?


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

nice 

i just joined the spec club... I have had my first tank (a spec V) going since july but had to start another project but want to stay small so I went with a spec 2 like yours here, I will make it a betta tank with tons of green


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

andrewss said:


> nice
> 
> i just joined the spec club... I have had my first tank (a spec V) going since july but had to start another project but want to stay small so I went with a spec 2 like yours here, I will make it a betta tank with tons of green


I like it and seeing you grow those plants w/the stock light gives me some more hope in the LED. 

Any Ferts?


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

Help me with Oscmocote Plus/Other inexpensive fertilizers-

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=194614


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Wizzy

If you go for cherry shrimp, maybe swap out the substrate for something darker. It should make their colour deeper. They make great pets - they always busying about  

All the best with your tank!


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

Jedi_Pizza said:


> Hi Wizzy
> 
> If you go for cherry shrimp, maybe swap out the substrate for something darker. It should make their colour deeper. They make great pets - they always busying about
> 
> All the best with your tank!


If I do add shrimp it won't be until the substrate is carpeted.

However, if I wanted to add a dark color, could I add dirt to the top of my sand?

I've always been interested in using dirt in an aquarium.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think dirt usually goes beneath a sand or gravel cap - I've no real idea though as I have never done that, but that seems to be what happens from what I have read.

Hopefully someone will chime in soon to clarify.


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

Jedi_Pizza said:


> I think dirt usually goes beneath a sand or gravel cap - I've no real idea though as I have never done that, but that seems to be what happens from what I have read.
> 
> Hopefully someone will chime in soon to clarify.


That's what I've heard as well.

Hopefully someone will help me out here


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Least Killifish can work in a fluval spec, you just can't let them overpopulated it. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

MABJ said:


> Least Killifish can work in a fluval spec, you just can't let them overpopulated it.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


Great suggestion 

I've never heard of those before and after a quick adventure with Google they seem like a good fit (especially since they easily breed).

Definitely something I will be considering.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Wizzy said:


> I like it and seeing you grow those plants w/the stock light gives me some more hope in the LED.
> 
> Any Ferts?


They're all low light plants - and they arent exactly growing fast but I am happy with it considering the ease...

I haven't been fertilizing because I was scared about the dosing on the flourish causing problems with my inverts so I only dosed twice...

My small spec like yours here will be running a CFL light tho and flourish


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

andrewss said:


> They're all low light plants - and they arent exactly growing fast but I am happy with it considering the ease...
> 
> I haven't been fertilizing because I was scared about the dosing on the flourish causing problems with my inverts so I only dosed twice...
> 
> My small spec like yours here will be running a CFL light tho and flourish


I'm OK with slow growth. The light was included with the tank so I'm not complaining as long as it can keep some plants alive.

Which CFL bulb/Fixture are you planning on using?

I may use one if the cost is low enough.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Wizzy said:


> Great suggestion
> 
> I've never heard of those before and after a quick adventure with Google they seem like a good fit (especially since they easily breed).
> 
> Definitely something I will be considering.


Thanks! They're one of the smallest livebearers in the world. They're hardy, and I'm also certainly considering them for my tanks. 

I look for kind nano creatures hehe





MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

MABJ said:


> Thanks! They're one of the smallest livebearers in the world. They're hardy, and I'm also certainly considering them for my tanks.
> 
> I look for kind nano creatures hehe
> 
> ...


I agree, the world of small creatures is incredibly fascinating 

Thanks again :smile:


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Wizzy said:


> I'm OK with slow growth. The light was included with the tank so I'm not complaining as long as it can keep some plants alive.
> 
> Which CFL bulb/Fixture are you planning on using?
> 
> I may use one if the cost is low enough.


I mean you could sort a CFL setup at a hardware store for what like $20 ish or so... or maybe you have a fixture already - I decided to get the clean looking fluval 13watt clamping light - I figured it was perfect for the spec

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Power-Compact-Lamp/dp/B004QSV8XK


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

andrewss said:


> I mean you could sort a CFL setup at a hardware store for what like $20 ish or so... or maybe you have a fixture already - I decided to get the clean looking fluval 13watt clamping light - I figured it was perfect for the spec
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Power-Compact-Lamp/dp/B004QSV8XK


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

Update (pictures to come):

I purchased 2 Dario Dario today.

Hopefully one of them is a female... it's all grey/silver and has very faint red lines.

Also, the pelvic fins are much smaller on the silver one.

They had a silver/grey one with partial black stripes that I wish I'd gotten because that makes it a guaranteed female right?

Anyway, I'll keep everyone updated on how this turns out- if I can get them to spawn I will attempt to raise the larvae.

I need some tips on what to feed though?

I haven't tried feeding yet, but I think I will try a filter feeding formula (saltwater crustaceans) that I use for my reef and some cyclopeeze. Anyone see any reason why that would be a problem? Can they eat ocean creatures without harming themselves?

I also have some phytoplankton, but that might be too small.

I will try chopped up frozen brine shrimp/bloodworms as well.

I have some tiny shrimp pellets I will try too.

I really don't want to have to get live foods, but I think grindal worms and maybe mosquito larva (if I can find some out back in my yard- is that safe?) will be the best live food options.

Thoughts everyone? I would love to keep this pair (hopefully a pair) of Dario Dario alive and well.


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

PS

I thought I'd add that the moss has grown quite well.

It's about doubled in size and I've already seen the Dario Dario picking among the moss (hopefully eating micro crustaceans).

And I added part of a leaf of anubias that I found in another tank.

I grew an anubias plant from a small stem once so who knows.

I'm just trying to experiment and have fun with this aquarium.


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

I need to feed them tonight... Thoughts?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Wizzy said:


> I need to feed them tonight... Thoughts?


Dario Dario love live foods, so you need to figure out what yours like..


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's the same thing I posted in my other thread (specifically to gather information on how to breed Dario Dario) 

Thanks guys. Fortunately I think my problems are solved.

I know for sure that at least the male ate a piece of frozen blood worm, brine shrimp, and golden pearls (not sure if it was golden pearls or something else from the mixture of filter foods I fed, but he ate it) and I assume the female also did this, but I can't be sure.

Do you guys think I need to also get live grindal worms or is frozen sufficient?

How often should I feed these guys?

Unfortunately, I think the "eggs" are just algae lol. It's hard to be sure, but if they don't hatch tomorrow they probably aren't eggs. Also, the mass is solid and milky white and doesn't match the picture you provided.

The last picture shows what I thought was possibly eggs. Its attached to the underneath of the driftwood.

Here's some phone pictures (I'll try and whip out the "nice" camera sometime and show the forum some quality photos).


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

So, if I want to buy worms (grindal or micro) where do I buy them?

Any more opinions on which one I should get?

I don't really want to raise more than 1 type.


----------

